# Appeal to find owner of dumped cat



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Appeal after collapsed cat dumped in Seaham garden | Facebook



> The RSPCA is appealing for help in tracing the owner of a cat found crawling across a Seaham garden crying out in pain. The male tabby had been dumped, along with his leopard-print bed, under a bush.
> 
> The incident happened on Tuesday 24 May. The home owner was alerted to the cats plight by the noise and called the RSPCA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

"Bump"


----------



## miah1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh! Poor Cat.I wish owner of dumped cat find soon and take care for her.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

That sounds dreadful. I hope the poor mite is okay and finds a loving home.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> That sounds dreadful. I hope the poor mite is okay and finds a loving home.


If you read at the end the cat was PTS to end it's suffering. cant believe the owners would let a pet get into that state


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Poor little boy 

I have opened my front door to find a middle aged female cat on the doorstep (in cardboard box) with a note asking us to find her a good home ... thankfully she was not in that state.

Too many cats, not enough good permanent homes ...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little man
what abysmal owners to let him suffer like that


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh I hate this sort of thing. How anyone can be so cruel beats me.


----------

